# 1999 Ford F150 XLT FOR SALE



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

My friend wants to sell his Pickup. Good truck, good tires left. Good scouting rig....

1999 Ford F150 XLT 167,000 Miles 5.4L Triton V8

KBB Value is $5800 High and $4800 Low

FOR SALE NOW...$4300 Or best offer......

Call Craig at 435-896-3348


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

SOLD!


----------

